# Focal Audiom TLR tweeters BNIB



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Another auction.

This time Focal Audiom TLR tweeters Pair, BNIB.

Focal Audiom TLR Tweeter (Utopia McIntosh Tru Steg JL) - eBay (item 260645063275 end time Aug-05-10 20:19:31 PDT)

Also put the Sinfonis back up sold as pair.

Buy it now, free shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260645066968


----------

